# Información sobre ECU´s automotores



## michel almeida (Nov 10, 2015)

movilizador automotriz folleto para agregar al foro
en Portugués Brasileño
excusar la Traducao


----------



## michel almeida (Nov 10, 2015)

programa que utilizo para decodificar immo


----------



## michel almeida (Nov 10, 2015)

folleto de reparaciones ECU
muy bien detallado
en Portugués Brasileño


----------



## michel almeida (Nov 10, 2015)

Reparaciones en ecus 5NF que han sido catalogados
Estoy nivelación manuales y archivos de poder escribir en el foro y agregar conocimiento a todos sin esquemas y manuales consigue un dificio poco para reparar augumas ecs


----------



## Nepper (Nov 11, 2015)

Quisiera leerlo, pero no tengo cuenta en dropbox...
Igual mando "me gusta" por la intención!!!


----------



## rogusgar (Ene 27, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> Quisiera leerlo, pero no tengo cuenta en dropbox...
> Igual mando "me gusta" por la intención!!!



Pregunto porque dropbox?Se pueden descargar Nepper??


----------



## Nepper (Ene 27, 2016)

rogusgar dijo:


> Pregunto porque dropbox?Se pueden descargar Nepper??




Me pedía hacerme una cuenta o iniciar seción.... seguramente por eso lo rechacé antes...
Ahora me volví a meter, y supuestamente "me acordé" el motivo por el que no lo descargué.

Pero hise click en "descargar", me pidió seción 
Luego hise click en "pasar a mi dropbox", me pidió seción 
Apreté esc, volví a hacer click en "Descargar" y comenzó la descarga  

Extrañas cosas que tienen los softwares....

ok! gracias!!!!!



Para el manual me pide obligatoriamente cuenta de dropbox u_u


----------



## juanrojas2093 (Ene 30, 2016)

Saludos amigos yo tambien estoy iniciando en el tema de reparaciones de ecu e immobilizadores . Gracias por la informacion 
  Peru- lima


----------

